# ROUSEY V MAYWEATHER



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It won't happen but if it did is it a given that he would win?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wins what? They compete in two different sports. In a cage Rousey wins in less than a minute.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wins the fight ...allegedly she said she wants to fight him ..


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Just silly talk though isn't it. Anything to get a headline.

Would she be as keen if it was with 10oz gloves in a ring.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

She needs to make him a sandwich before he gets angry


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Just silly talk though isn't it. Anything to get a headline.
> 
> Would she be as keen if it was with 10oz gloves in a ring.


or when she has her back turned after cussing him out whislt wearing only a bathrobe.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> or when she has her back turned after cussing him out whislt wearing only a bathrobe.


bonzo... :nono:


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

She's an idiot

A man needs to wreck her asap

She said under the right circumstances she could beat Cain valesquez one of the toughest ufc heavyweights ever

Ignore her at all costs

But she is super super tough and would destroy the majority of men on the planet

She's an idiot

A man needs to wreck her asap

She said under the right circumstances she could beat Cain valesquez one of the toughest ufc heavyweights ever

Ignore her at all costs

But she is super super tough and would destroy the majority of men on the planet


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

This new forum is horrible

Always mongs out when I post


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Of course Mayweather would win.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Wifebeater will win....
He's use to hit women and small men


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

M.Bison said:


> She's an idiot
> 
> A man needs to wreck her asap
> 
> ...


is his not a contradiction then? Ignore her she talks rubbish ..but is tough would destroy the majority of men on the planet...mayweather could be one of them then ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I love this woman she's an immense fighter ..she does have a nice side though guys don't be afraid..look :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> Of course Mayweather would win.


she said she would fight him...dosnt state if it would be in the ring or a cage. But are u suggesting 'of course' based on boxing?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> She needs to make him a sandwich before he gets angry


I agree advantage to her...fight on a fully tummy...ooooshhhh :thumb:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

depends...if it was purely boxing then Mayweather would win, but if its a no holds barred fighting then it would have to be Ronda for me


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> depends...if it was purely boxing then Mayweather would win, but if its a no holds barred fighting then it would have to be Ronda for me


This.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Even in the octagon I reckon Mayweather would clip her before she got the take down, knocking her out.

If she took him down, I reckon he'd be strong enough to just stand back up like Rampage used to before she got the arm bar.

Mayweather wins 9/10 IMO ... 10/10 in the boxing ring obviously.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mayweahter would destroy her. too quick, too accurate and is experienced in hitting women


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

It's fairly blatant, Mayweather in the boxing ring, Rousey in the octagon.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Wins the fight ...allegedly she said she wants to fight him ..


Seems like eveey ufc fighter wants to fight him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I would rather watch Rousey fight Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I think there have been a few too many people here watching movies out of hollyweird if you think rousey would kick mayweathers ass in any environment. This is because she is a woman. Someone has to call a spade a spade here. Rousey is an extremely limited fighter as it is and she is most fortunate that womens UFC is in the state that it is. However she is highly promotable,for UFC given she doesn't look completely like a bull ****, and hasn't had her face bashed to bits yet,I mean I don't know about your lads but I think she is worth a good f**k and you can bet her promoters, and managers will want to keep that situation up as long as possible.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

benji666 said:


> I think there have been a few too many people here watching movies out of hollyweird if you think rousey would kick mayweathers ass in any environment. This is because she is a woman. Someone has to call a spade a spade here. Rousey is an extremely limited fighter as it is and she is most fortunate that womens UFC is in the state that it is. However she is highly promotable,for UFC given she doesn't look completely like a bull ****, and hasn't had her face bashed to bits yet, and you can bet her promoters, and managers will want to keep that situation up as long as possible.


completely like a ****? Let's see pictures of your wife or girlfriend to compare then?

she is a great athlete and in her field she would beat may weather in his he would win, in a general no holdsbarred I reckon it would be close but she would pip it for me on sheer aggression and knowledge


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

It pains me to say it because I'm a little bit in love with Ronda Rousey but..... Mayweather would win, I think those who think that she would have a chance are underestimating the differences in strength and speed between men and women.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> mayweahter would destroy her. too quick, too accurate and is experienced in hitting women





a.notherguy said:


> mayweahter would destroy her. too quick, too accurate and is experienced in hitting women


I see what u did there....what if him hitting women is what fuelled her fight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> completely like a ****? Let's see pictures of your wife or girlfriend to compare then?
> 
> she is a great athlete and in her field she would beat may weather in his he would win, in a general no holdsbarred I reckon it would be close but *she would pip it for me on sheer aggression and knowledge *


knowledge of what? how to wrestle someone down....sheer aggression? that's not a good thing if your looking to take a guy with arguably the fastest reflects in boxing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Big George said:


> It pains me to say it because I'm a lida Rousey but..... Mayweather would win, I think those who think that she would have a chance are underestimating the differences in strength and speed between men and women.


that love word is banned in this thread!!

That may be the case generally but what if a female was trained in the sport and weighed the same ....i dont think per se men are faster stronger.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Men are superior in every way pound for pound.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im pretty sure that is part of her thinking, bring him down a peg or two 

and if she was the same weight and size, her would still destroy her as proven by his record and his training

and im sorry to tell you this love, but men are faster than women.

edit: i tried to quote you there but quoting is confusing the hell out of me since the site change


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> that love word is banned in this thread!!
> 
> That may be the case generally but what if a female was trained in the sport and weighed the same ....i dont think per se men are faster stronger.


if a woman weighed the same, she would likely be too busy crying in her changing room because her ass got too big for her old training shorts, and would therefore refuse to come out


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

barsnack said:


> knowledge of what? how to wrestle someone down....sheer aggression? that's not a good thing if your looking to take a guy with arguably the fastest reflects in boxing


her knowledge of just general all round fighting, grappling, ground and pound, submission. All these mixed with her aggression I think would make a good fight, yes may weather has speed and power but if she was to clinch him or get him down he would be totally out of the water and get hammered or tapped out simples.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> completely like a ****? Let's see pictures of your wife or girlfriend to compare then?
> 
> she is a great athlete and in her field she would beat may weather in his he would win, in a general no holdsbarred I reckon it would be close but she would pip it for me on sheer aggression and knowledge


Not on this planet would she beat a male trained fighter,have you actually seen her fight? she is actually very limited ,and she is very lucky the field she competes in is so poor right now , you do know she is a woman right? and she isn't angelina jolie in some hollyweird film right? just toss her salad already and be done with it.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

> her knowledge of just general all round fighting, grappling, ground and pound, submission. All these mixed with her aggression I think would make a good fight, yes may weather has speed and power but if she was to clinch him or get him down he would be totally out of the water and get hammered or tapped out simples.


She wouldn't get the clinch, she'd be knocked out before she even got close.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

benji666 said:


> I think there have been a few too many people here watching movies out of hollyweird if you think rousey would kick mayweathers ass in any environment. This is because she is a woman. Someone has to call a spade a spade here. Rousey is an extremely limited fighter as it is and she is most fortunate that womens UFC is in the state that it is. However she is highly promotable,for UFC given she doesn't look completely like a bull ****, and hasn't had her face bashed to bits yet,I mean I don't know about your lads but I think she is worth a good f**k and you can bet her promoters, and managers will want to keep that situation up as long as possible.


she says she dosnt look like a bull **** and have her fave smashed in because if her face was getting smashed in she would be doing something wrong.

It's a shame u only see the shaggable side of her but it's prob the norm in her world.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

She says she'll fight Mayweather but wont fight Cyborg.......scared


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> im pretty sure that is part of her thinking, bring him down a peg or two
> 
> and if she was the same weight and size, her would still destroy her as proven by his record and his training
> 
> ...


speed is based on genetics too if I have more fast twitch fibres than u I'm going to beat ur ass at sprints....infact no forget the fibers I'd beat ur ass at sprints anyway :lol:


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> she says she dosnt look like a bull **** and have her fave smashed in because if her face was getting smashed in she would be doing something wrong.
> 
> It's a shame u only see the shaggable side of her but it's prob the norm in her world.


I don't see the shaggable side of her myself not my type I prefer them blonde and silly , Iam just being cynical about why she is the 'face' of womens UFC right now and who runs UFC. It's all about the green at the end of the day. If she got her face smashed in ,she would not longer be where she is, which is why they are very careful about who she gets in the ring with, hence anyone who thinks she would step in the ring with mayweather or even the other woman they want to lose a lot of weight to fight rousey 'cyborg' who has been caught using PEDS not pretty in the slightest and perhaps could smash her face to bits ruining their cash cow if cyborg came in at her current weight has been smoking a bit too much wackybacky.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> speed is based on genetics too if I have more fast twitch fibres than u I'm going to beat ur ass at sprints....infact no forget the fibers I'd beat ur ass at sprints anyway :lol:


i think running is the only time i wouldnt let you beat my ass :cool2:


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She says she'll fight Mayweather but wont fight Cyborg.......scared


Yeah I think she'd prob lose to Cyborg as well but to be fair I reckon that woman's prob got more testosterone than a lot of ukm members!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Yeah I think she'd prob lose to Cyborg as well but to be fair I reckon that woman's prob got more testosterone than a lot of ukm members!


Lol she's a beast


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't care what sport they did Mayweather would batter her. He's the absolute cream of the crop in one of the biggest sports in the world, womens MMA is very much a minority sport, which is one of the reasons she is so dominant.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

She weighs 61kg apparently, wouldnt take much to knock her off her feet.... her v pacquaio would be closer in weight than her and mayweather, if (when) pacquiao landed she would wake up looking more like ricky hatton than ronda rousey


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

> She weighs 61kg apparently, wouldnt take much to knock her off her feet.... her v pacquaio would be closer in weight than her and mayweather, if (when) pacquiao landed she would wake up looking more like ricky hatton than ronda rousey


No, no, no... She would beat up any man on the planet, she is a super woman and everyone knows women are stronger, faster and tougher than men.. Just look at the movies, men get beat up all the time by women half their weight so it must be true.

^^^ this is how stupid the people who think she would win actually sound.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Snake said:


> No, no, no... She would beat up any man on the planet, she is a super woman and everyone knows women are stronger, faster and tougher than men.. Just look at the movies, men get beat up all the time by women half their weight so it must be true. ^^^ this is how stupid the people who think she would win actually sound.


Ridiculous isnt it! to put into perspective how little she weighs, raheem sterling a little weed of a footballer is 8kg heavier than her.... she might be a trained fighter but she wouldnt get chance to wrestle against a pro boxer especially the best, it would be lights out as soon as she came in to grapple!

Also when mayweather was asked about rousey, he said "i have no idea who he is" hahaha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

UlsterRugby said:


> her knowledge of just general all round fighting, grappling, ground and pound, submission. All these mixed with her aggression I think would make a good fight, yes may weather has speed and power but if she was to clinch him or get him down he would be totally out of the water and get hammered or tapped out simples.


mayweather has speed and timing down to an art.....mayweather is also one of the smartest boxers to grace the game...its million times harder to telegraph a punch than it is tell when someone is going to take you down...mayweather would tag her once and its goodnight vienna

And it's 'Mayweather' not 'may weather'...its a surname, not a segment in the news in may


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> She says she'll fight Mayweather but wont fight Cyborg.......scared


she has good reason to want to fight him though ...vent some pesonal anger


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I would rather watch Rousey fight Caitlyn Jenner


unfair....Jenner still has a sword as a weapon and might use it :nono:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> unfair....Jenner still has a sword as a weapon and might use it :nono:


I've seen it....I doubt its long enough to cause any trouble


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Don't care what sport they did Mayweather would batter her. He's the absolute cream of the crop in one of the biggest sports in the world, womens MMA is very much a minority sport, which is one of the reasons she is so dominant.


Why do U think it's the biggest sport..predominantly dominated by the male species (with exception to frank!) it's been able,to grow womens MMA is still growing not like we have a massive influx of women wanting to do it or even that would be skilled enough at it to get to a decent level.. Without that it will continue to be a minority ..I wouldn't say mayweather is the cream of the crop either.



barsnack said:


> I've seen it....I doubt its long enough to cause any trouble


u get about


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Why do U think it's the biggest sport..predominantly dominated by the male species (with exception to frank!) it's been able,to grow womens MMA is still growing not like we have a massive influx of women wanting to do it or even that would be skilled enough at it to get to a decent level.. Without that it will continue to be a minority ..I wouldn't say mayweather is the cream of the crop either.


come on Skye, lets be half sensible


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

barsnack said:


> mayweather has speed and timing down to an art.....mayweather is also one of the smartest boxers to grace the game...its million times harder to telegraph a punch than it is tell when someone is going to take you down...mayweather would tag her once and its goodnight vienna
> 
> And it's 'Mayweather' not 'may weather'...its a surname, not a segment in the news in may


sorry the auto correct on my iPhone, I know his surname. It's Northern Ireland not north of Ireland


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Why do U think it's the biggest sport..predominantly dominated by the male species (with exception to frank!) it's been able,to grow womens MMA is still growing not like we have a massive influx of women wanting to do it or even that would be skilled enough at it to get to a decent level.. Without that it will continue to be a minority ..I wouldn't say mayweather is the cream of the crop either.
> 
> u get about


people tend to just look at professional level boxing, but forget womens amateur scene is quite stacked......who would you consider to be a better pound 4 pound boxer than mayweather...or you could start a new thread about it...I love a good boxing argument...my boss doesn't, as im on works time...but he shouldn't have employed me



UlsterRugby said:


> sorry the auto correct on my iPhone, I know his surname. It's Northern Ireland not north of Ireland


haha...hope you didn't hurt yourself when you where knocked of a Police Jeep by the water cannons the other night


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

barsnack said:


> people tend to just look at professional level boxing, but forget womens amateur scene is quite stacked......who would you consider to be a better pound 4 pound boxer than mayweather...or you could start a new thread about it...I love a good boxing argument...my boss doesn't, as im on works time...but he shouldn't have employed me
> 
> haha...hope you didn't hurt yourself when you where knocked of a Police Jeep by the water cannons the other night


lol, wasn't there I work in England mon-fri


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

All this talk and yet neither of them have said they want to fight each other lol. All she said was "I can't help but really say that I wonder how Floyd feels being beat by a woman for once".

It would never happen in a million years anyway...why would Mayweather ever agree to it, there is absolutely nothing he could gain from it.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Pie in the sky bollocks. Rousey is a good fighter but she's not even been tested because of the poor level of opponents in women's MMA. Mayweather has beaten all comers, been tested to his limit and won. Rouseys not even in the same league, but I do like to watch her fight. Cyborg may change everything.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Pie in the sky bollocks. Rousey is a good fighter but she's not even been tested because of the poor level of opponents in women's MMA. Mayweather has beaten all comers, been tested to his limit and won. Rouseys not even in the same league, but I do like to watch her fight. Cyborg may change everything.


Rousey won't fight Cyborg,she's running


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Rousey won't fight Cyborg,she's running


yes, I believe she is, it's a shame it may never happen, my money would be on cyborg.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> yes, I believe she is, it's a shame it may never happen, my money would be on cyborg.


All day long mate. She'd fvcking destroy Rousey and Rousey knows it. That's why she's offering to fight every other cvnt but wont take a catchweight fight with Cyborg. Really hope Cyborg cuts to Rouseys weight.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

This reminds me of the time the Williams sisters said they could beat any male tennis player in the top 200, and when they had a match against a male tennis player ranked 203....he hammered them easily. People over-estimate the ability of female athletes compared to men. There is a huge speed and strength difference.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> come on Skye, lets be half sensible


lol ..I tried  just half ..I struggled clearly


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> All this talk and yet neither of them have said they want to fight each other lol. All she said was "I can't help but really say that I wonder how Floyd feels being beat by a woman for once".
> 
> It would never happen in a million years anyway...why would Mayweather ever agree to it, there is absolutely nothing he could gain from it.


I did say it wouldn't happen....don't come in here spoiling things u s**t bag :2guns:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> people tend to just look at professional level boxing, but forget womens amateur scene is quite stacked......who would you consider to be a better pound 4 pound boxer than mayweather...or you could start a new thread about it...I love a good boxing argument...my boss doesn't, as im on works time...but he shouldn't have employed me
> 
> haha...hope you didn't hurt yourself when you where knocked of a Police Jeep by the water cannons the other night


i am am going with Terence Crawford ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Rousey won't fight Cyborg,she's running


her argument for that is the weight difference and the fact she's steroid induced


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> her argument for that is the weight difference and the fact she's steroid induced


She's been clean for ages. Ufc are testing her


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> She's been clean for ages. Ufc are testing her


she dosnt flipping look it lol ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> she dosnt flipping look it lol ...


Lol she's a monster. I wouldn't wanna fight her either. She'd tear me a new one lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

For Fu.cks sake.I cant believe this discussion even exists.Even if by some miracle this tart got Mayweather on the floor,Hes strong enough to resist any of her nonsense and send her home for a good cry.Just like most blokes would.She has no natural Test,and her strength compared to males of the same weight, is not at the same level.

She probably likes Kittens though.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> For Fu.cks sake.I cant believe this discussion even exists.Even if by some miracle this tart got Mayweather on the floor,Hes strong enough to resist any of her nonsense and send her home for a good cry.Just like most blokes would.She has no natural Test,and her strength compared to males of the same weight, is not at the same level.
> 
> She probably likes Kittens though.


She's 7kgs lighter than Mayweather apparently too. So he even has the weight advantage.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wouldn't be a guaranteed win for Rousey like some are suggesting

It would be very much like a football match.. Just cause Bolton Wanderers are playing Barcelona doesn't mean they're going to lose for sure

I reckon odds would be in her favour for sure. Realistically Mayweather wins by throwing lightning fast punches then leaning back so fast and far you'd need a 3 ft long spring-loaded arm to catch him. Men are stronger than woman indeed but both UFC nor boxing are matches of strength

Mayweather is indeed fast but he's trained to hit and lean back, hardly going to be effective against roundhouse kicks to the face and a pair of legs wrapping around his neck

If they fought dirty I'd say Mayweather all day long, if there were no biting or eyegouging I'd say Rousey hands down


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

essexboy said:


> For Fu.cks sake.I cant believe this discussion even exists.Even if by some miracle this tart got Mayweather on the floor,Hes strong enough to resist any of her nonsense and send her home for a good cry.Just like most blokes would.She has no natural Test,and her strength compared to males of the same weight, is not at the same level.
> 
> She probably likes Kittens though.


what's up with u??

U can't believe this discussion exists? Come on now...there's an egg option and an 'I'm bored' option Or if u want a really a good discussion. There's the ' this forum is s**t' one..failing that u start one but be happy misery guts :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol she's a monster. I wouldn't wanna fight her either. She'd tear me a new one lol


yh but ur 5% bf even I could snap u!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> yh but ur 5% bf even I could snap u!!


4.7


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 4.7


mm or cm? Aww felone


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Rousey won't fight Cyborg,she's running


I wouldnt fight a robot either.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

you just wade in and see what happens end of


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I wouldnt fight a robot either.


You are a robot


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> mm or cm? Aww felone


Yards


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You are a robot


I am a machine.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

FelonE said:


> When is Cyborg meant to be coming to the UFC though. She seems to run her mouth a lot, but all she needs to do is lose a bit of weight, sign for the UFC and win a couple of fights. Don't understand why she's calling Rousey out when she doesn't fight in the same organisation?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@skye666 u been flicking the bean over this sheman?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @skye666 u been flicking the bean over this sheman?


lol....all day long


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

the issue is accordin to her coach 'it's not easy to drop the weight' for cyborg I think he prob refers to psychologically too.. At one point he said it would be easier to gain weight for ROUSEY ..I think cyborg is crying about having to look too 'toned' :lol: :lol:

I see the quote thing not working here ...oh!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> i am am going with Terence Crawford ?


good choice....he's definitely one of the future p4p fighters, but I reckon in 2 years it'll go

1. Lomanchenko

2. Guillermo Rigondeaux

3. Roman Gonzalez

4. Crawford

5. Kovalez

Not sticking Andre Ward on that list, cause he's a cock, and rarely fights


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Can't believe Rousey is fighting Bethe Correia.

I fear Pitbull will get hurt, bad. And I'm a fan of her


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Wouldn't be a guaranteed win for Rousey like some are suggesting
> 
> It would be very much like a football match.. Just cause Bolton Wanderers are playing Barcelona doesn't mean they're going to lose for sure
> 
> ...


you are mental


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Wouldn't be a guaranteed win for Rousey like some are suggesting
> 
> It would be very much like a football match.. Just cause Bolton Wanderers are playing Barcelona doesn't mean they're going to lose for sure
> 
> ...


I've never seen Rousey kick before....If she can, they would be easy for mayweather to read....and yes, Bolton Wanderers will always lose against Barcelona...unless they swap teams


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> she said she would fight him...dosnt state if it would be in the ring or a cage. But are u suggesting 'of course' based on boxing?


in a street fight i think she'd beat him...

most likely break his arm :thumbup1:

it's not like Mayweather is beating his women with his gloves on,she was talking domestic violence

Rhonda all the way in a domestic situation 

cheers shaun


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

women always going on about being treated equal (i do not believe anyone is equal to anyone else) i say this fight is good to go!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

can't believe people think she'd win lol. The serena/venus williams was a good example of what happens when men play women and thats a sport where speed/strength isn't even that important lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> can't believe people think she'd win lol. The serena/venus williams was a good example of what happens when men play women and thats a sport where speed/strength isn't even that important lol


not always the case though..ur doing that assuming thing .


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> not always the case though..ur doing that assuming thing .


Examples of it not being the case?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> can't believe people think she'd win lol. The serena/venus williams was a good example of what happens when men play women and thats a sport where speed/strength isn't even that important lol


the first thing someone who is fluent in Judo and MMA would do, is take a boxer to the ground

where said boxer, knows feck all about how to defend himself from locks and chokes

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Examples of it not being the case?


ok...Margaret macgregor fought loi chow in 1999 originally set to fight hector morales but in a press conference he backed out for personal reasons..( yh ok) so loi chow stepped in..allegedly he was morales trainer. She beat him in the 4th round.

So....now what...are u all gonna say 'he let her beat him' yh yh...

there hasn't been a female v man fight since I don't think...but we should never assume and never say never right?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BrahmaBull said:


> Examples of it not being the case?


Billy Jean King beat Bobby Riggs in 'battle of the sexes' tennis match...guessing you didn't watch Wimbledon.....Stephen Hawkings wife used to beat him up too


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> the first thing someone who is fluent in Judo and MMA would do, is take a boxer to the ground
> 
> where said boxer, knows feck all about how to defend himself from locks and chokes
> 
> cheers shaun


Doesn't matter, his level of boxing is much higher than her level of judo and MMA. They are minority sports compared to boxing. Sports aren't equal.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> ok...Margaret macgregor fought loi chow in 1999 originally set to fight hector morales but in a press conference he backed out for personal reasons..( yh ok) so loi chow stepped in..allegedly he was morales trainer. She beat him in the 4th round.
> 
> So....now what...are u all gonna say 'he let her beat him' yh yh...
> 
> ...


Skye, FFS, who are you going on about! who are these people?!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> Doesn't matter, his level of boxing is much higher than her level of judo and MMA. They are minority sports compared to boxing. Sports aren't equal.


Some of the top guys in the sport have said Rousey is a beast in training. Can take guys down with ease. How would Mayweather, with no training in wrestling/judo stop her?

Think they should fight, it's probably the best chance Mayweather has of knocking somebody out these days


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Skye, FFS, who are you going on about! who are these people?!


they are proof it is not written in stone as some would have us believe that a woman cannot beat a man in boxing...that's the whole point of the thread KEEP UP!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Some of the top guys in the sport have said Rousey is a beast in training. Can take guys down with ease. How would Mayweather, with no training in wrestling/judo stop her?
> 
> Think they should fight, it's probably the best chance Mayweather has of knocking somebody out these days


they aren't gonna say she's crap are they


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Doesn't matter, his level of boxing is much higher than her level of judo and MMA. They are minority sports compared to boxing. Sports aren't equal.


your missing my point...

first thing she does is take him down,then his boxing won't come into it

he can't defend a double leg,throw from a grapple,etc

unless he knocks her out on the way in to taking him down,imo she wins every time mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> they are proof it is not written in stone as some would have us believe that a woman cannot beat a man in boxing...that's the whole point of the thread KEEP UP!!


of course some women can beat some men, but not world class boxers, the people you're posted about aren't relevent to the dicussion because they're nobodies-that was the point I was making


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> your missing my point...
> 
> first thing she does is take him down,then his boxing won't come into it
> 
> ...


as if she would be able to take him down, come on


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> as if she would be able to take him down, come on


As if she wouldn't be able to take him down. Come on.

2 completely different sports, and where talking about him competing in hers.

You'll be telling me Mayweather could beat Phil Taylor at darts next.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

the wee man said:


> the first thing someone who is fluent in Judo and MMA would do, is take a boxer to the ground
> 
> where said boxer, knows feck all about how to defend himself from locks and chokes
> 
> cheers shaun


the first thing a boxer would do is punch her, where said woman wouldn't be able to take a punch from a man whos one of the best boxers ever

cheers Dan


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> As if she wouldn't be able to take him down. Come on.
> 
> 2 completely different sports, and where talking about him competing in hers.
> 
> You'll be telling me Mayweather could beat Phil Taylor at darts next.


He would knock her out as soon as she got close, it's like despite all these years at the top, being like the best evader of punches ever people think a women from a tiny sport could touch him, bizarre!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a completely different sport though. One he hasn't competed in. Avoiding punches has no bearing on avoiding a take down.

I love boxing, have lived and breathed the sport for the last 20 odd years, but it doesn't translate to MMA. An amateur wrestler could take down a professional boxer with ease. If a wrestler shoots for a take down there head is almost at knee level. It would be virtually impossible to throw a knockout punch at that level as they were coming in.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> of course some women can beat some men, but not world class boxers, the people you're posted about aren't relevent to the dicussion because they're nobodies-that was the point I was making


they are relevant ..the subject is related to ROUSEY fighting mayweather ..it's hyperthetical in this instance but as the debate flows it argued that a woman wouldn't beat a guy in sport based on them being physically faster stronger it's been suggested it could never happen I'm highlighting it has. ....the people I have highlighted may not have been world class but it makes no difference to this subject they were pro's in their given field and based on that argument they DID beat a guy. Makes it relevant.

And also to,suggest they are 'nobodies' is abit ignorant these women created huge change to the world of sport for women ..if not for them the likes of ROUSEY might never had a look in.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> they are relevant ..the subject is related to ROUSEY fighting mayweather ..it's hyperthetical in this instance but as the debate flows it argued that a woman wouldn't beat a guy in sport based on them being physically faster stronger it's been suggested it could never happen I'm highlighting it has. ....the people I have highlighted may not have been world class but it makes no difference to this subject they were pro's in their given field and based on that argument they DID beat a guy. Makes it relevant.
> 
> And also to,suggest they are 'nobodies' is abit ignorant these women created huge change to the world of sport for women ..if not for them the likes of ROUSEY might never had a look in.


who are they? i've never heard of any of the three you mentioned, and I do know a good amount about boxing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> who are they? i've never heard of any of the three you mentioned, and I do know a good amount about boxing


 well clearly not buddy ..u don't know of them because u only associate urself with male boxing maybe...who are they I just told u!!!!

Jackie tonawanda ?? They are the originals ...it's like u talking to me about Ali as one of the greats maybe I'm telling u from a female perspective ....I know a fair amount too


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> ok...Margaret macgregor fought loi chow in 1999 originally set to fight hector morales but in a press conference he backed out for personal reasons..( yh ok) so loi chow stepped in..allegedly he was morales trainer. She beat him in the 4th round.
> 
> So....now what...are u all gonna say 'he let her beat him' yh yh...
> 
> ...


The names here, they are nobodies, so I have no idea what points you are making


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> The names here, they are nobodies, so I have no idea what points you are making


u are repeating urself...the names here are I mean it's not like a million years ago..1999... Dosnt make it void just coz u don't know the names.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> u are repeating urself...the names here are I mean it's not like a million years ago..1999... Dosnt make it void just coz u don't know the names.


Bille Jean King beat Bobby Riggs at tennis


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Bille Jean King beat Bobby Riggs at tennis


not sure if a deliberate repeat or a deliberate attempt ...well it's bonzo who knows...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> not sure if a deliberate repeat or a deliberate attempt ...well it's bonzo who knows...


sorry I didnt read the whole thread

I cant be arsed these days


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> sorry I didnt read the whole thread
> 
> I cant be arsed these days


lol...aww what's up come here lemme give a little rub on the tummy make u feel better :whistling:

Don't tell me ur still not used to it..it's not the same I agree seems so dead too


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> u are repeating urself...the names here are I mean it's not like a million years ago..1999... Dosnt make it void just coz u don't know the names.


Eh? they're just not famous because they're absolute nobodies, the guys you mentioned aren't even pro and that woman isn't famous within the world of women's boxing anyway.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Bille Jean King beat Bobby Riggs at tennis


Ffs. Warden....warden......Banzi has got out again.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Eh? they're just not famous because they're absolute nobodies, the guys you mentioned aren't even pro and that woman isn't famous within the world of women's boxing anyway.


ok



FelonE said:


> Ffs. Warden....warden......Banzi has got out again.


Go easy he's not feeling himself


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> ok
> 
> Go easy he's not feeling himself


I'm always feeling myself lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ffs. Warden....warden......Banzi has got out again.


Shutdoor.gif


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> speed is based on genetics too if I have more fast twitch fibres than u I'm going to beat ur ass at sprints....infact no forget the fibers I'd beat ur ass at sprints anyway :lol:


Actually men have significantly faster response time than women, this has been scientifically proven in many different studies. Men simply react faster. I can get you a list of papers if you want.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm always feeling myself lol


me too ..no swoppsies


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> me too ..no swoppsies


Brb flicking my bean


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

For the uninformed who believe a "trained" woman somehow has strength comparable to a man, here are some proven scientific facts:

1. Men have significantly higher upper body strength than women. The difference is in order of magnitude, and no amount of training can overcome this, just like no man will ever be as strong as an alpha male gorilla. Look at bench press world records and see how vast the difference is; and that's with women using steroids.

Here is a simple study that compares grip strength of the most elite female athletes against men with average strength: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17186303

"we determined maximal isometric hand-grip strength in 1,654 healthy men and 533 healthy women aged 20-25 years. Moreover, to assess the potential margins for improvement in hand-grip strength of women by training, we studied 60 highly trained elite female athletes from sports known to require high hand-grip forces (judo, handball). ... Though female athletes were significantly stronger (444 N) than their untrained female counterparts, this value corresponded to only the 25th percentile of the male subjects. ... The results of female national elite athletes even indicate that the strength level attainable by extremely high training will rarely surpass the 50th percentile of untrained or not specifically trained men."

In other words, 75% of men walking down the street have greater hand strength than elite female athletes.

2. Men have significantly higher reaction time. There are numerous studies that prove this, but here is a good review: http://homepage.univie.ac.at/andreas.franz.reichelt/intro2cogsci2/data/literature_review_reaction_time.pdf

"At the risk of being politically incorrect, in almost every age group, males have faster reaction times than females, and female disadvantage is not reduced by practice (Noble et al., 1964; Welford, 1980; Adam et al., 1999; Dane and Erzurumlugoglu, 2003; Der and Deary, 2006). The last study is remarkable because it included over 7400 subjects. "

In other words, even if you let the women practice, they still react slower than men.

3. Men have greater bone density. Here is a study comparing bone density in opposite sex twins: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12830370

4. Men have more testosterone. We all know what this means: Better energy delivery, better muscle response, more strength, more stamina.

5. Men have better balance. Women's hips are wider to support childbirth, but this is comes as a compromise to mobility. Since their legs are wider apart, this makes movement more awkward as they have to shift more weight across when moving from one leg to the other; and this is one of the reasons women can't run as fast as men.

6. Men have stronger joints, with more cartilage and larger joint surface areas: http://www.oarsijournal.com/article/S1063-4584(06)00331-1/abstract?cc=y=

7. And of course there are the skeletal differences: Bigger frame, wider shoulders, bigger arms.

But somehow, people see a movie in which a girl in a skimpy outfit took out 3 armed guards with fancy spinning kicks, and somehow believe that women are "just as strong as men".


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> For the uninformed who believe a "trained" woman somehow has strength comparable to a man, here are some proven scientific facts:
> 
> 1. Men have significantly higher upper body strength than women. The difference is in order of magnitude, and no amount of training can overcome this, just like no man will ever be as strong as an alpha male gorilla. Look at bench press world records and see how vast the difference is; and that's with women using steroids.
> 
> ...


I don't argue that men are physically stronger faster etc...I argue it's not per se hence some of the articles on women having beaten men in sport in the past. And I don't think anyone mentioned having seen a movie with girls and skimpy outfits lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tomahawk said:


> For the uninformed who believe a "trained" woman somehow has strength comparable to a man, here are some proven scientific facts:
> 
> 1. Men have significantly higher upper body strength than women. The difference is in order of magnitude, and no amount of training can overcome this, just like no man will ever be as strong as an alpha male gorilla. Look at bench press world records and see how vast the difference is; and that's with women using steroids.
> 
> ...


99.9% of that post is completely irrelevant to the original post. By your reckoning Frankie Detori could beat Rousey 'because he's a man'. Let's get things in context people!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> 99.9% of that post is completely irrelevant to the original post. By your reckoning Frankie Detori could beat Rousey 'because he's a man'. Let's get things in context people!


Hey man if I managed to be 0.1% on-topic, that's an improvement for me. 

But there was a lot of talk here about "it doesn't matter if she's female". Well, it does matter.


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Bottom line - there is a reason why practically all major sports have separate categories for men and for women.

The difference is huge.

- And it's even more huge a difference when it comes to fighting sports.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Big George said:


> Bottom line - there is a reason why practically all major sports have separate categories for men and for women.
> 
> The difference is huge.
> 
> - And it's even more huge a difference when it comes to fighting sports.


I don't disagree totally but...the reason why all major sports have separate categories is not solely based on QRF ...back in the day when a woman fought a guy AND WON they still considered it a freak show simply because she was a woman. I don't think the powers that be sit down and say..now his speed his size his agility is all better than a woman's so it can't happen. It's just not considered now a days because a woman in the ring with a man it's difficult to even comprehend without all the variables. But as iv shown it has been done.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> I don't disagree totally but...the reason why all major sports have separate categories is not solely based on QRF ...back in the day when a woman fought a guy AND WON they still considered it a freak show simply because she was a woman. I don't think the powers that be sit down and say..now his speed his size his agility is all better than a woman's so it can't happen. It's just not considered now a days because a woman in the ring with a man it's difficult to even comprehend without all the variables. But as iv shown it has been done.


American football is a unisex sport. Have you heard of any women making the NFL though?


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> American football is a unisex sport. Have you heard of any women making the NFL though?


I don't disagree with your point but to be fair, i've never heard of any men as tiny as Floyd making the NFL either.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

watch this young lass fight @Skye666 she can scrap pal...

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CD0QFjAIahUKEwifr9jRh-XGAhUyINsKHXefBuM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ufc.com%2Ffighter%2FJoanna-Jedrzejczyk&ei=WnmqVZ-aIrLA7Ab3vpqYDg&usg=AFQjCNF2MRGXomXpEeBOHyAgnorCzWdvMQ&bvm=bv.98197061,d.ZGU

cheers shaun


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> watch this young lass fight @Skye666 she can scrap pal...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CD0QFjAIahUKEwifr9jRh-XGAhUyINsKHXefBuM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ufc.com%2Ffighter%2FJoanna-Jedrzejczyk&ei=WnmqVZ-aIrLA7Ab3vpqYDg&usg=AFQjCNF2MRGXomXpEeBOHyAgnorCzWdvMQ&bvm=bv.98197061,d.ZGU
> 
> cheers shaun


Good fighter closes the gap very well.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Big George said:


> Bottom line - there is a reason why practically all major sports have separate categories for men and for women.
> 
> The difference is huge.
> 
> - And it's even more huge a difference when it comes to fighting sports.


yes but I don't think the reason us solely because of a QRF...I doubt the powers that be sit there and say well no this can't happen because his speed and agility is superior to hers I'm sure it's also not considered now just because it's hard to comprehend a woman and a man in a ring/ cage..it hasn't happened in a while but when it did it was seen as a freak show even though the female won. There are differences but it's. Not the reason u don t see it today.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

the wee man said:


> watch this young lass fight @Skye666 she can scrap pal...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CD0QFjAIahUKEwifr9jRh-XGAhUyINsKHXefBuM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ufc.com%2Ffighter%2FJoanna-Jedrzejczyk&ei=WnmqVZ-aIrLA7Ab3vpqYDg&usg=AFQjCNF2MRGXomXpEeBOHyAgnorCzWdvMQ&bvm=bv.98197061,d.ZGU
> 
> cheers shaun


would u have a go :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> American football is a unisex sport. Have you heard of any women making the NFL though?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> View attachment 112850


just because it's a picture doesn't mean it's true


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> just because it's a picture doesn't mean it's true


Lol...whatever ....ur being a pain making me work but I keep,giving u the result...how come when a thread says ' take a full syringe full xyz and u will be mahoooosive...everyone takes the word no proof required and they all end up with shrivelled willies....the proof is there u said no female in NFL her name is Sarah Thomas ...gooooogle dat chit. :tongue:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> would u have a go :tongue:


not a chance pal

that wee lass would kick my a$$ :crying:

cheers shaun :thumbup1:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

daztheman86 said:


> Good fighter closes the gap very well.


she's going to go far that wee lass :thumbup1:

she's vicious in the cage

she's got skills

cheers shaun


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Lol...whatever ....ur being a pain making me work but I keep,giving u the result...how come when a thread says ' take a full syringe full xyz and u will be mahoooosive...everyone takes the word no proof required and they all end up with shrivelled willies....the proof is there u said no female in NFL her name is Sarah Thomas ...gooooogle dat chit. :tongue:


I googled and Sarah Thomas is a ref, there aren't any female NFL players 

Anyway, in fear of sounding like a woman hater i'll leave it now haha

In fact i'll give you this, the womens world record in discuss is longer than the mens


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

the wee man said:


> not a chance pal
> 
> that wee lass would kick my a$$ :crying:
> 
> cheers shaun :thumbup1:


oh look I'm out of flippin likes...but I like this!!!

God it's annoying.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I googled and Sarah Thomas is a ref, there aren't any female NFL players
> 
> Anyway, in fear of sounding like a woman hater i'll leave it now haha
> 
> In fact i'll give you this, the womens world record in discuss is longer than the mens


nah I don't have u down as a woman hater ....just abit irritating that's all :lol:

Is this a mistake or deliberate take on being almost funny ....'discuss' yh course we can discuss longer than men were good at it..mehhhhh


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> nah I don't have u down as a woman hater ....just abit irritating that's all :lol:
> 
> Is this a mistake or deliberate take on being almost funny ....'discuss' yh course we can discuss longer than men were good at it..mehhhhh


discus lol


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Let's face it, in a straight up fight, Ronda would not only beat Floyd she would probably kill Floyd.

Boxing is a great sport, but is only a small part of MMA. Ronda doesn't just take people down, she sends them FLYING. She's a 3rd dan black belt in Judo and newaza specialist, ie. ground fighting.

She's also developed her striking to an elite level under the tutelage of Edmond Tarverdyan at Glendale Fight Club in California. She's got a good jab and has dropped world champions with body shots.

Does Floyd have the flexibility to this?










He's as stiff as a board compared to Ronda.

Ronda by whatever she wants. She'll kick him in the face, launch him over her hip and break him in half with every woman in the world cheering their warrior princess on. It'll be a sad day for us guys to see one of the all time greats and undefeated Boxing champions humbled by a woman, but we must accept she is superior in terms of fighting skill.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toecutter said:


> Let's face it, in a straight up fight, Ronda would not only beat Floyd she would probably kill Floyd.
> 
> Boxing is a great sport, but is only a small part of MMA. Ronda doesn't just take people down, she sends them FLYING. She's a 3rd dan black belt in Judo and newaza specialist, ie. ground fighting.
> 
> ...


hahaha I love u :wub: ..BUT u are going to be the most hated!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dont even know why this is a topic. I believe floyd would win in any scenario... especially bare knuckle he would devastate her in one hit. I dont mean to sound sexist i just dont believe any woman is capable of staying on there feet after getting hit with a hard clean shot to the face by a man.. a man is simply far more powerful than a woman.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Its almost comical people talking about how she would do this and do that.. I hate floyd with a passion but his defence is second to none he is simply the best defensive fighter and best counter puncher that has ever lived be it boxing mma anything nobody can fight like him he is one of a kind.. ronda rousey would be on her arse away with the fairys before she even leant halfway in to grab his arm and attempt an arm bar...... hilarious.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

toecutter said:


> Let's face it, in a straight up fight, Ronda would not only beat Floyd she would probably kill Floyd.
> 
> Boxing is a great sport, but is only a small part of MMA. Ronda doesn't just take people down, she sends them FLYING. She's a 3rd dan black belt in Judo and newaza specialist, ie. ground fighting.
> 
> ...


This is a wind up right. Or are the kids off school again?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Dont even know why this is a topic. I believe floyd would win in any scenario... especially bare knuckle he would devastate her in one hit. I dont mean to sound sexist i just dont believe any woman is capable of staying on there feet after getting hit with a hard clean shot to the face by a man.. a man is simply far more powerful than a woman.


ok..I don't mean tobe rude either but it's ather frustrating when a person like urself comes in and hasn't the thread....it makes ur comments unworthy...'I don't believe a woman is capable of staying on her feet after getting hit with a hard clean shot to the face by a man' .....I have posted names, pictures and proved IT HAS BEEN DONE IN THE PAST!!! U just have to read back a little. No one argues a man has the upper hand when it comes to strength but I argue u can't say the kind of things u just said like it's a never...it's not...it's been done that leaves it open to the possibility of being done again.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Its almost comical people talking about how she would do this and do that.. I hate floyd with a passion but his defence is second to none he is simply the best defensive fighter and best counter puncher that has ever lived be it boxing mma anything nobody can fight like him he is one of a kind.. ronda rousey would be on her arse away with the fairys before she even leant halfway in to grab his arm and attempt an arm bar...... hilarious.


that ever lived?? I don't thinks so.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> that ever lived?? I don't thinks so.


name one...without google


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Problem is people like to talk in absolutes about men and women, but in reality, there's as much diversity AMONG the genders as there is between them. Being born with testicles doesn't automatically make you physically superior to every woman. Sure some guys are big, strong and athletic, but a lot of guys are small, feeble and awkward and would straight up lose to an athletic girl in a fight. Someone like Richard Hammond for example.

Back on point, Mayweather is not a big man. He's not a knockout artist. Disregarding the controversial cheap-shot on Victor Ortiz, Mayweather hasn't stopped anyone since he beat Ricky Hatton in 2007. Hatton was getting his head bopped like a jack in the box all night and it took Floyd ten rounds to accumulate enough damage to put the Mancunian away. Ten rounds!

He's a pitter patter point fighter.

Floyd has great defence - under the strict rules of BOXING. Even then, many believe he bends the rules to his advantage - clinching, politicking with the ref backstage to ensure Floyd isn't taken out of his comfort zone. Terms like kick, leg kick and take down don't exist in Boxing. Floyd would not knock Ronda out - he doesn't have the one-punch knockout power. And he would not avoid the take down. Once it hit the ground he'd be toast. Saying Floyd could beat RR grappling on the ground is like saying he could beat Serena Williams at Tennis. Two completely different sports. Ronda snaps him in half.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toecutter said:


> Problem is people like to talk in absolutes about men and women, but in reality, there's as much diversity AMONG the genders as there is between them. Being born with testicles doesn't automatically make you physically superior to every woman. Sure some guys are big, strong and athletic, but a lot of guys are small, feeble and awkward and would straight up lose to an athletic girl in a fight. Someone like Richard Hammond for example.
> 
> Back on point, Mayweather is not a big man. He's not a knockout artist. Disregarding the controversial cheap-shot on Victor Ortiz, Mayweather hasn't stopped anyone since he beat Ricky Hatton in 2007. Hatton was getting his head bopped like a jack in the box all night and it took Floyd ten rounds to accumulate enough damage to put the Mancunian away. Ten rounds!
> 
> ...


is toecutter short for 'Ricky Hatton'?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> name one...without google


lol ...for the greats u do t need to google.

I would say Ali ..but possibly ahead of him Frazier and more recent Tyson.

But I'm not saying mayweather isn't without doubt an immense fighter just don't think he's a 'great' by some of the old standards


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

Funny when women pretend they know about boxing etc


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> lol ...for the greats u do t need to google.
> 
> I would say Ali ..but possibly ahead of him Frazier and more recent Tyson.
> 
> But I'm not saying mayweather isn't without doubt an immense fighter just don't think he's a 'great' by some of the old standards


we'll kindly agree to disagree.........Tyson was overrated in my opinion though, and a rapist


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

barsnack said:


> we'll kindly agree to disagree.........Tyson was overrated in my opinion though, and a rapist


how was he overrated ?

he had absolutely every facet of boxing perfected


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

M.Bison said:


> how was he overrated ?
> 
> he had absolutely every facet of boxing perfected


Never beat any elite fighter....Spinks probably his best win....and I don't buy any of the s**t about Prison ruined his best years.....look at Bernard Hopkins....he was defiantly a massive force, and was more hype and myth than performance...OVER fu**ing RATED


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

barsnack said:


> Never beat any elite fighter....Spinks probably his best win....and I don't buy any of the s**t about Prison ruined his best years.....look at Bernard Hopkins....he was defiantly a massive force, and was more hype and myth than performance...OVER fu**ing RATED


He beat everyone around at the time, what more could he do ?

prison obviously ruined him, but more so losing cus. When cus was alive and he was training tyson along with rooney and atlas, all you need to do is watch tyson. The world has never seen anything like it, ever. Absolute dynaminte in both hands, the best head movement of any fighter ever, freak speed, highly intelligent footwork and a solid chin. He was the greatest fighter the world has ever known. Just watch him move its clear. Post prison he was no head movement, and lots of head hunting his opponents, totally different fighter.

Out of interest, do you think the likes of ali, foreman and fraizer would of beaten tyson ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> we'll kindly agree to disagree.........Tyson was overrated in my opinion though, and a rapist


true...but they all suffer from the over rated thing ..and mayweather is a wife beater.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

M.Bison said:


> Funny when women pretend they know about boxing etc


pardon? ..ok.....so because my opinions, choices of particular boxers, are different from urs I'm pretending to know?

Pretemding would assume I'm making all this up...read back asshole and come back when u have something sensible to say ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

M.Bison said:


> Funny when women pretend they know about boxing etc


FTR. What's funnier is a little 'bronze' member with 73 posts who knows nothing about what I know try's to call me out...run along get typing


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

Watching a few ali fights doesn't mean you know anything about boxing

If I knew how to embed there is a very relevant roger may weather video I'd link now lol


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> FTR. What's funnier is a little 'bronze' member with 73 posts who knows nothing about what I know try's to call me out...run along get typing


nope, defo not funnier


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

M.Bison said:


> Watching a few ali fights doesn't mean you know anything about boxing
> 
> If I knew how to embed there is a very relevant roger may weather video I'd link now lol


but how do u know I 'watched a few fights' u know nothing about me asked me nothing and basically assumed. And if u look back I said Tyson was one of my greats...and further on in the conversation u agree with me and disagree with bar snack. U go on to say why u thought he was a great in his time...oh but I said he was too how would I know that ...silly me I must av seen a 'few fights' but so too must have u.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> that ever lived?? I don't thinks so.


Sorry i dont want to be rude or argue with you and i think its great you argue passionately but sorry you dont know your boxing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Sorry i dont want to be rude or argue with you and i think its great you argue passionately but sorry you dont know your boxing.


lol why..based on me saying mayweather in my opinion is not the greatest that ever lived??? ..wait think about this....'that ever lived' ...please if u think he is better than some of the historic greats then u don't know anything about boxing or the difference between not knowing anything and an opinion. I don't believe he's the greatest that ever lived.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> lol why..based on me saying mayweather in my opinion is not the greatest that ever lived??? ..wait think about this....'that ever lived' ...please if u think he is better than some of the historic greats then u don't know anything about boxing or the difference between not knowing anything and an opinion. I don't believe he's the greatest that ever lived.


No because of your examples? How can you compare alis defence to floyd mayweathers lmao that just goes to show your intelligence when it comes to boxing seriously lol...And i absolutely worship muhammad ali. And yes that ever lived... floyd mayweather really is just that good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> No because of your examples? How can you compare alis defence to floyd mayweathers lmao that just goes to show your intelligence when it comes to boxing seriously lol...And i absolutely worship muhammad ali. And yes that ever lived... floyd mayweather really is just that good.


You worship him? Wierdo


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You worship him? Wierdo


Quite obviously a figure of speech to how much i like him and how great i think he is... dont know why you took the time out to make that reply... not much on tonight i take it? Wally. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Quite obviously a figure of speech to how much i like him and how great i think he is... dont know why you took the time out to make that reply... not much on tonight i take it? Wally.


Wally? I find that very offensive


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

Freeby0 said:


> No because of your examples? How can you compare alis defence to floyd mayweathers lmao that just goes to show your intelligence when it comes to boxing seriously lol...And i absolutely worship muhammad ali. And yes that ever lived... floyd mayweather really is just that good.


dont forget

She Also included Joe FrAizer In Her list lol


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wally? I find that very offensive


Good


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

M.Bison said:


> dont forget
> 
> She Also included Joe FrAizer In Her list lol


Wasnt even worth commenting on his defence isnt by any means groundbreaking he was a top boxer aye but his defence was nothing to sing and dance about compared to many other boxers. especially mayweather.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Good


Wierdo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Good


Wierdo


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Good


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

8 pages about a fight that will never happen

unless they get married


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

You're right it'll never happen and it's a good thing it'll never happen - it will save Floyd and lot of us men's egos.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> 8 pages about a fight that will never happen
> 
> unless they get married


No..incorrect ...it wasn't solely about whether it would happen. And ur thread was how many pages on a forum that's [email protected] but ur still on it...right?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

M.Bison said:


> He beat everyone around at the time, what more could he do ?
> 
> prison obviously ruined him, but more so losing cus. When cus was alive and he was training tyson along with rooney and atlas, all you need to do is watch tyson. The world has never seen anything like it, ever. Absolute dynaminte in both hands, the best head movement of any fighter ever, freak speed, highly intelligent footwork and a solid chin. He was the greatest fighter the world has ever known. Just watch him move its clear. Post prison he was no head movement, and lots of head hunting his opponents, totally different fighter.
> 
> Out of interest, do you think the likes of ali, foreman and fraizer would of beaten tyson ?


no idea if any of them could beat him.....we will never know Tysons true potential..if he was a victim of anything, it was peaking in a terrible era for heavyweights....Tyson had excellent headmovement, but not the best ever....Parnell Whitaker for me had....you can have all the attributes but if your not mentally strong, which Tyson wasn't, then counts against you....physically Tyson was an animal, mentally, and yeah not so much....otherwise he wouldn't have got beat against Buster Douglas, or resorted to the antics in his later career....I don't believe the bollocks about prison meaning it took away his skill levels, I simply believe he peaked at an early age....but no, p4p, he wasn't the best ever


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

barsnack said:


> no idea if any of them could beat him.....we will never know Tysons true potential..if he was a victim of anything, it was peaking in a terrible era for heavyweights....Tyson had excellent headmovement, but not the best ever....Parnell Whitaker for me had....you can have all the attributes but if your not mentally strong, which Tyson wasn't, then counts against you....physically Tyson was an animal, mentally, and yeah not so much....otherwise he wouldn't have got beat against Buster Douglas, or resorted to the antics in his later career....I don't believe the bollocks about prison meaning it took away his skill levels, I simply believe he peaked at an early age....but no, p4p, he wasn't the best ever


He ddidn't train for Douglas

This is a fight ages afterI'm on about, he had long got rid of his trainers, that isnt the Tyson I'm referring to

Plus he beatDouglas, he knocks him down with an uppercut and the ref is counting, but does a slow count. Go watch where Tyson flops him with an uppercut, he is down for about 14 seconds while the ref is counting.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No..incorrect ...it wasn't solely about whether it would happen. And ur thread was how many pages on a forum that's [email protected] but ur still on it...right?


I only stay around for your charming posts.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

M.Bison said:


> He ddidn't train for Douglas
> 
> This is a fight ages afterI'm on about, he had long got rid of his trainers, that isnt the Tyson I'm referring to
> 
> Plus he beatDouglas, he knocks him down with an uppercut and the ref is counting, but does a slow count. Go watch where Tyson flops him with an uppercut, he is down for about 14 seconds while the ref is counting.


Tyson was good fighter but was luck to be around in a shitty period in heavyweight boxing, in the 70s he would have blended in.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

M.Bison said:


> He ddidn't train for Douglas
> 
> This is a fight ages afterI'm on about, he had long got rid of his trainers, that isnt the Tyson I'm referring to
> 
> Plus he beatDouglas, he knocks him down with an uppercut and the ref is counting, but does a slow count. Go watch where Tyson flops him with an uppercut, he is down for about 14 seconds while the ref is counting.


take your dick out of tysons ass......he got beat....end off...my point was exactly about the mental side....if he couldn't get himself trained properly, then mentally he was flawed...other fighters who could have been all time greats suffered the same (recently Edwin Valero)....Tyson may in his peak might have been the best heavyweight (might have been), but he was never properly tested so we wont know.....although I will say one thing.....Tyson beat most of his opponents before the fight started as they were terrified....Prime Lennox, Holyfield, Ali, Frazier wouldn't have give too f**ks about facing him....take the fear factor out, and fact these guys punch back...and Tyson may have beat them all, or none of them


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toecutter said:


> You're right it'll never happen and it's a good thing it'll never happen - it will save Floyd and lot of us men's egos.


Why? has Rousey a bigger dick than Flyods and the rest of us?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> take your dick out of tysons ass......he got beat....end off...my point was exactly about the mental side....if he couldn't get himself trained properly, then mentally he was flawed...other fighters who could have been all time greats suffered the same (recently Edwin Valero)....Tyson may in his peak might have been the best heavyweight (might have been), but he was never properly tested so we wont know.....although I will say one thing.....Tyson beat most of his opponents before the fight started as they were terrified....Prime Lennox, Holyfield, Ali, Frazier wouldn't have give too f**ks about facing him....take the fear factor out, and fact these guys punch back...and Tyson may have beat them all, or none of them


if Tyson had been set to fight Ali in his prime he would have had a mental breakdown before he got in the ring.

ali would have destroyed him


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> if Tyson had been set to fight Ali in his prime he would have had a mental breakdown before he got in the ring.
> 
> ali would have destroyed him


wonder what the natives of Africa would have thought of him had they had the fight in Zaire again


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I only stay around for your charming posts.


lol...nope I refuse to believe this


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Why? has Rousey a bigger dick than Flyods and the rest of us?


when u say 'us' do u refer to the UKM guys...in which case yes I'd say she has


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> if Tyson had been set to fight Ali in his prime he would have had a mental breakdown before he got in the ring.
> 
> ali would have destroyed him


it's a good point really, I guess in order to compare 2 people from different eras and define who,was a true 'great' or better fighter u would have to look all the comparisons from then and now in the industry.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> No because of your examples? How can you compare alis defence to floyd mayweathers lmao that just goes to show your intelligence when it comes to boxing seriously lol...And i absolutely worship muhammad ali. And yes that ever lived... floyd mayweather really is just that good.


when u are debating on sport or the athletes in that sport u don't need intelligence!! It's all based on a personal opinion ..u can't say I'm wrong ur right that's silly...I don't compare ali's defence ...I could argue that I think the majority of mayweather opponents generally have been easy targets they arnt always of the same caliber as opposed to Ali in his day at least when he won he won with that in mind...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> when u say 'us' do u refer to the UKM guys...in which case yes I'd say she has


its not the size of the waves, but the motion of the Ocean


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

It would appear the topic has moved predictably sideways.Ill settle it for you all.Greatest Heavyweight of all time was Marciano.Not Tyson.Unbeaten.His trademark "Suzy Q" packed more power

than the most powerful handgun,at the time.That is irrelevant though.Since, the outcomes of various hypothetical matches, are no more than conjecture,the only accurate basis

that we can judge "The Greatest" by is record.Marciano wins.49-0.43 wins by KO.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> View attachment 112961


victor Ortiz is a retard to be fair.....still bitter about his ko against mayweather....that and the fact Rousey was his co-star in the Expendables.....terrible film


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> View attachment 112961


victor Ortiz is a retard to be fair.....still bitter about his ko against mayweather....that and the fact Rousey was his co-star in the Expendables.....terrible film



Skye666 said:


> View attachment 112961


victor Ortiz is a retard to be fair.....still bitter about his ko against mayweather....that and the fact Rousey was his co-star in the Expendables.....terrible film


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> View attachment 112961


victor Ortiz is a retard to be fair.....still bitter about his ko against mayweather....that and the fact Rousey was his co-star in the Expendables.....terrible film


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> victor Ortiz is a retard to be fair.....still bitter about his ko against mayweather....that and the fact Rousey was his co-star in the Expendables.....terrible film


lol..ur a retard but we excuse it :whistling:


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

barsnack said:


> take your dick out of tysons ass......he got beat....end off...my point was exactly about the mental side....if he couldn't get himself trained properly, then mentally he was flawed...other fighters who could have been all time greats suffered the same (recently Edwin Valero)....Tyson may in his peak might have been the best heavyweight (might have been), but he was never properly tested so we wont know.....although I will say one thing.....Tyson beat most of his opponents before the fight started as they were terrified....Prime Lennox, Holyfield, Ali, Frazier wouldn't have give too f**ks about facing him....take the fear factor out, and fact these guys punch back...and Tyson may have beat them all, or none of them


for the 10th time, that isnt the tyson im referring too, im on about tyson in his peak with his trainers, not the later incarnation of himself, same as comparing the ali that beat fraizer to the one who lost to holmes, same person totally different fighter. The fear factor is irrelevant tyson in his prime had every single boxing skill totally perfected, he could not be hit with clean solid punches and once the opponent missed he would destroy them.


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

barsnack said:


> take your dick out of tysons ass......he got beat....end off...my point was exactly about the mental side....if he couldn't get himself trained properly, then mentally he was flawed...other fighters who could have been all time greats suffered the same (recently Edwin Valero)....Tyson may in his peak might have been the best heavyweight (might have been), but he was never properly tested so we wont know.....although I will say one thing.....Tyson beat most of his opponents before the fight started as they were terrified....Prime Lennox, Holyfield, Ali, Frazier wouldn't have give too f**ks about facing him....take the fear factor out, and fact these guys punch back...and Tyson may have beat them all, or none of them


for the 10th time, that isnt the tyson im referring too, im on about tyson in his peak with his trainers, not the later incarnation of himself, same as comparing the ali that beat fraizer to the one who lost to holmes, same person totally different fighter. The fear factor is irrelevant tyson in his prime had every single boxing skill totally perfected, he could not be hit with clean solid punches and once the opponent missed he would destroy them.


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

essexboy said:


> It would appear the topic has moved predictably sideways.Ill settle it for you all.Greatest Heavyweight of all time was Marciano.Not Tyson.Unbeaten.His trademark "Suzy Q" packed more power
> 
> than the most powerful handgun,at the time.That is irrelevant though.Since, the outcomes of various hypothetical matches, are no more than conjecture,the only accurate basis
> 
> that we can judge "The Greatest" by is record.Marciano wins.49-0.43 wins by KO.


nope

Just watch how they move And its obvious

Marciano is slow, flatfooted, and plodding not to mention small vs one of the most fast explosive fighters ever, with just as much power and light years ahead skill wise

Tyson would wreck him


----------



## Lordofthefries000 (Jul 19, 2015)

> Dont even know why this is a topic. I believe floyd would win in any scenario... especially bare knuckle he would devastate her in one hit. I dont mean to sound sexist i just dont believe any woman is capable of staying on there feet after getting hit with a hard clean shot to the face by a man.. a man is simply far more powerful than a woman.


I rolled with a tiny woman when I did grappling and later found out she was a former 3x Muay Thai world champion now making her foray into MMA. There is an obvious physical advantage for men but when you get a genetically gifted athletic woman with world class technique that isn't as big of a factor. I outweighed her by 100lbs and we were not going 100% obviously but she could hold her own.

Floyd has no grappling experience, he has no wrestling, no throw defence, no knowledge of how to check leg kicks or clinch work. An amatuer male MMA fighter might smash Rousey but someone with no training in grappling, muay thai, wrestling etc would have no ability to defend.

Take Royce gracie v Art Jimmerson, an awesome boxer who fought for the title against a 170lbs jiujitsu fighter with zero standup. The difference between Royce and Jimmerson physically and stand up skill wise ws similar to that of Floyd and Rousey. It didn't go too well for Art Jimmerson.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

M.Bison said:


> nope
> 
> Just watch how they move And its obvious
> 
> ...


 As I stated.The outcome of a confrontation will never be realised.Therefore, we can only refer to the fight record.Marciano was unbeaten.Tyson was(numerous times) What about that cant you comprehend?


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

essexboy said:


> As I stated.The outcome of a confrontation will never be realised.Therefore, we can only refer to the fight record.Marciano was unbeaten.Tyson was(numerous times) What about that cant you comprehend?


The outcome is obvious if you have any idea what you are looking at. It doesn't need to have actually happened


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

M.Bison said:


> The outcome is obvious if you have any idea what you are looking at. It doesn't need to have actually happened


 Thats just an opinion.It means nothing.I boxed for 20 years, so I have got some inkling.Again, my opinion is no more valid than yours, or anyones.


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

essexboy said:


> Thats just an opinion.It means nothing.I boxed for 20 years, so I have got some inkling.Again, my opinion is no more valid than yours, or anyones.


Expand on it then

How would marciano win?


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

http://s27.postimg.org/c4cayyghv/ronda12_png_speedilic_ce_Eul0_TVfvf_H.pn


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

http://s27.postimg.org/c4cayyghv/ronda12_png_speedilic_ce_Eul0_TVfvf_H.pn


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

M.Bison said:


> for the 10th time, that isnt the tyson im referring too, im on about tyson in his peak with his trainers, not the later incarnation of himself, same as comparing the ali that beat fraizer to the one who lost to holmes, same person totally different fighter. The fear factor is irrelevant tyson in his prime had every single boxing skill totally perfected, he could not be hit with clean solid punches and once the opponent missed he would destroy them.


your not reading my comment correctly....Tyson was mentally flawed.....the 'prime tyson' only scared fighters because they were 2nd or 3rd rate heavyweights....he never went up against a 1st rate heavyweight in his prime years.......as already said, none of the topm fighters would have feared Tyson, probably the opposite.....very easy to say a fighters perfected every area, when hes not fighting top fighters who can exploit the weak areas


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd fight her in snow.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

M.Bison said:


> Expand on it then
> 
> How would marciano win?


I presume you mean against Tyson? I never suggested Marciano would or could beat Tyson.We can speculate on that till enternity ends.We will never know.That was my original point.We do not have the luxury of time travel,nor are we able to resurrect Marciano.Therefore the only accurate gauge of "Greatness" is fight records.Marciano was unbeaten.Tyson, Ali, et al were not.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

barsnack said:


> your not reading my comment correctly....Tyson was mentally flawed.....the 'prime tyson' only scared fighters because they were 2nd or 3rd rate heavyweights....he never went up against a 1st rate heavyweight in his prime years.......as already said, none of the topm fighters would have feared Tyson, probably the opposite.....very easy to say a fighters perfected every area, when hes not fighting top fighters who can exploit the weak areas
> 
> Ali wouldnt have been scared of Tyson.His arrogance and confidence would have assured that.He would have turned "Young Tyson" into a gibbering wreck.He did it with Foreman, to the point that he punched himself out.
> 
> Ali would have done the same to Tyson.Ali soaked up punches from Foreman,who could Punch just as hard as Tyson.All in my honest opinion,obviously.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So floyd accepted provided she gives all proceeds to charity and wears full body and head gear..3 rounds. Some of u might eat humble pie...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> So floyd accepted provided she gives all proceeds to charity and wears full body and head gear..3 rounds. Some of u might eat humble pie...
> View attachment 112979


'we'll donate to whatever charity supports women looking like men'.....lol, that's funny s**t right there


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> 'we'll donate to whatever charity supports women looking like men'.....lol, that's funny s**t right there


Yh but we av to take inti account were dealing with a typical angry man whos a dickhead outside the ring and beats on women so lets just by pass his silly comnents pictures above show shes hardly manly...guys a joke lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yh but we av to take inti account were dealing with a typical angry man whos a dickhead outside the ring and beats on women so lets just by pass his silly comnents pictures above show shes hardly manly...guys a joke lol


do you know what the main cause of men being 'typically' angry? Women.....you lot should be ashamed of yourselves...running about with your titties and beef flaps, making all kind of trouble for us men


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> do you know what the main cause of men being 'typically' angry? Women.....you lot should be ashamed of yourselves...running about with your titties and beef flaps, making all kind of trouble for us men


lol ..no blame Adam he set the bar for men being weak when it comes to women as soon as eve offered her apple....he was done! :lol:


----------



## Lordofthefries000 (Jul 19, 2015)

> As I stated.The outcome of a confrontation will never be realised.Therefore, we can only refer to the fight record.Marciano was unbeaten.Tyson was(numerous times) What about that cant you comprehend?


That Marciano was facing fighters of another era he himself was a part of. The leaps in conditioning, sports science, nutrition, drugs, supplements, talent pool mean every generation gets better. Tyson would of broken Marciano into little pieces. Thinking anything else is ignorance of martial arts and sports.

George Best was amazing, put him in with modern footballers who are absolute genetic specemins who don't drink, don't smoke, do conditioning work daily, have excellent nutrition, havbe amazing strength and conditioning coaches, they blow him out of the water.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No man should ever raise his hands to a woman.......................................Well not when he's got his shoes on....... :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Lordofthefries000 said:


> That Marciano was facing fighters of another era he himself was a part of. The leaps in conditioning, sports science, nutrition, drugs, supplements, talent pool mean every generation gets better. Tyson would of broken Marciano into little pieces. Thinking anything else is ignorance of martial arts and sports.
> 
> George Best was amazing, put him in with modern footballers who are absolute genetic specemins who don't drink, don't smoke, do conditioning work daily, have excellent nutrition, havbe amazing strength and conditioning coaches, they blow him out of the water.


 Yeah,you just dont get it do you.Im not spelling it out again.


----------



## M.Bison (Jul 6, 2015)

I hope to God Floyd and Ronda box

Would be such an ungodlybeat down I'd bet lots of money Ronda would land a shot


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So does any of u actually follow the womens fights? If so who's ya money on for Saturday with ROUSEY and correia? I think it's going to be fierce but I'm still running with ROUSEY think she will drag out too....hope she wins i have cash on it !!!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

> So does any of u actually follow the womens fights? If so who's ya money on for Saturday with ROUSEY and correia? I think it's going to be fierce but I'm still running with ROUSEY think she will drag out too....hope she wins i have cash on it !!!


I follow, hope Rousey will win. What I want to see is Rousey vs Cyborg. But I don't think it will happen.
Tate had a good performance on the weekend, but don't think she will win against Rousey


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ahal84 said:


> I follow, hope Rousey will win. What I want to see is Rousey vs Cyborg. But I don't think it will happen. Tate had a good performance on the weekend, but don't think she will win against Rousey


nah I don't think it will happen either or at least if it did not for a while...the only person who seems to think Tate would win if she was to fight is Tate herself!! Lol..miss rowdy is a tough cookie..the girl dosnt mess about she likes it done in the first round hence why she looks amazing out of the ring with no broken face


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> So does any of u actually follow the womens fights? If so who's ya money on for Saturday with ROUSEY and correia? I think it's going to be fierce but I'm still running with ROUSEY think she will drag out too....hope she wins i have cash on it !!!


Rousey....will be interesting after Correi's comments


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

> hope she wins i have cash on it !!!


At 1-12 you've gotta put a good few hundred on to get anything meaningful back.

Rousey by whatever she wants, whenever she wants. To be honest, I never thought this fight should have been sanctioned. Bethe is only a blue belt in BJJ with mediocre striking (no KO power), she's undersized for the division and has not beaten any girl currently ranked in the top 10. In fact, an interesting stat shows Bethe's opponents (Kedzie, Duke, Baszler) have a combined record of 1-7 in the UFC. Kedzie has since retired, Baszler has been cut and Duke will probably be cut after losing again last weekend.

I think Ronda appreciates Bethe for coming after her and calling her out like she did with Tate in Strikeforce. Bethe has also created a "story" by beating 2 of Ronda's "4 Horsewomen" mates. Big Momma will be different proposition entirely however.

You'd think she can't do much worse than Zingano or Davis, but the way Ronda is talking about punishing her, I just hope it's not too embarrassing for Correia.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toecutter said:


> At 1-12 you've gotta put a good few hundred on to get anything meaningful back.
> 
> Rousey by whatever she wants, whenever she wants. To be honest, I never thought this fight should have been sanctioned. Bethe is only a blue belt in BJJ with mediocre striking (no KO power), she's undersized for the division and has not beaten any girl currently ranked in the top 10. In fact, an interesting stat shows Bethe's opponents (Kedzie, Duke, Baszler) have a combined record of 1-7 in the UFC. Kedzie has since retired, Baszler has been cut and Duke will probably be cut after losing again last weekend.
> 
> ...


yh ur right..not a great match but tbh there isn't the opponents to choose from is there apart from cyborg who's pretending 'she can't drop the weight'..I don't think Rhonda appreciates correia coming for her I think she knows it's a no brainier and just a question of how she wants to play it out ...a 14 second quick how's ya father like she did with zingano or drag out it and punish the wench for her comments..correia thinks she's the mental edge over Rhonda saying she's lost the plot, but actually it might be that that keeps the fire in her belly! The fight is in Brazil and corriers home town so if anything that might have an impact but Rhonda has fought outside before and is pretty well respected so I don't think it will.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> I'd fight her in snow.


A badass beauty. Would let her toss me however she wanted.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> A badass beauty. Would let her toss me however she wanted.


and she prob would but not the way u like it lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> and she prob would but not the way u like it lol


Either way lol. What's not to like, up close and personal with ronda, jesus I need to leave this thread and calm down.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Either way lol. What's not to like, up close and personal with ronda, jesus I need to leave this thread and calm down.


aww don't leave ...this thread is popular for all the right reasons 









Btw she sits on both sides of the fence


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> aww don't leave ...this thread is popular for all the right reasons
> 
> View attachment 113094
> 
> ...


There's been plenty of debate, but not enough pictures for a mass debate :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> There's been plenty of debate, but not enough pictures for a mass debate :whistling:


ur being greedy now


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ur being greedy now


Fine, google images it is.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toecutter said:


>


she looks more hench here. Stil a good look though


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

She could Triangle choke me anyday (gently) wow......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Did anyone watch correia eat her words?? 34 seconds!! :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Did anyone watch correia eat her words?? 34 seconds!! :thumbup1:


Shambles that should never have been sanctioned.

ANOTHER fight against cupcake next. Should be a formality even though Tate has improved a bit.

The only Ronda fight i'm interested in now is against cyborg. Even if Chris still has to ship 10lbs.

Whole card was a joke. Old, past it fighters and the TUF finale - glad I wasn't one of the mugs in the us who paid $60 to see it.

Best fight on the card was Gadelah completely dominating a classy fighter in Aguilar.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Shambles that should never have been sanctioned.
> 
> ANOTHER fight against cupcake next. Should be a formality even though Tate has improved a bit.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Rousey v Cyborg is the fight


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> yh ur right..not a great match but tbh there isn't the opponents to choose from is there apart from cyborg who's pretending 'she can't drop the weight'..I don't think Rhonda appreciates correia coming for her I think she knows it's a no brainier and just a question of how she wants to play it out ...a 14 second quick how's ya father like she did with zingano or drag out it and punish the wench for her comments..correia thinks she's the mental edge over Rhonda saying she's lost the plot, but actually it might be that that keeps the fire in her belly! The fight is in Brazil and corriers home town so if anything that might have an impact but Rhonda has fought outside before and is pretty well respected so I don't think it will.


Not quite that simple - Cyborg walks around at 170lbs so "only" 10lbs might not seem like much - but it's considerable when you seen how lean she is at 145lbs. She's 5ft 8".

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/12/22/3796024/tito-ortiz-cris-cyborg-cutting-weight-from-170-to-135-is-kind-of

Cyborg's next fight is at 140lbs so she's getting there.

TBF doesn't matter how good Ronda is - there will come a time when people just don't want to pay for 34-second fights.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not quite that simple - Cyborg walks around at 170lbs so "only" 10lbs might not seem like much - but it's considerable when you seen how lean she is at 145lbs. She's 5ft 8".
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2012/12/22/3796024/tito-ortiz-cris-cyborg-cutting-weight-from-170-to-135-is-kind-of
> 
> ...


yh I agree but as I said before there just isn't the opponents for her at the moment so what's she to do. Cyborgs trainer has even said that he feels it's not just loosing the wight it's the psychological effect it will have her more than anything.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

don't understand why they cant do a catch weight....But UFC will do anything to give Rousey the advantage....Saturdays Card was one of the worst cards by the UFC...When you see Shogun Rua not wanting to trade punches, you know something aint right.....Main fight was wank....Correria is fu**ing s**t....only thing worse, is everyone getting on as if Rousey is the 2nd coming of Christ...She is in a divison, or sport, with no really decent opponents....Tate is the 2nd best in that divison, and she barely got through her past 3 ifghts...easy to look good, when everyone else is s**t....I bet the UFC try and lure Gina Carano back soon...that's if they can convince her to stop sucking in Movies


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> don't understand why they cant do a catch weight....But UFC will do anything to give Rousey the advantage....Saturdays Card was one of the worst cards by the UFC...When you see Shogun Rua not wanting to trade punches, you know something aint right.....Main fight was wank....Correria is fu**ing s**t....only thing worse, is everyone getting on as if Rousey is the 2nd coming of Christ...She is in a divison, or sport, with no really decent opponents....Tate is the 2nd best in that divison, and she barely got through her past 3 ifghts...easy to look good, when everyone else is s**t....I bet the UFC try and lure Gina Carano back soon...that's if they can convince her to stop sucking in Movies


I don't know her....sucking in movies as in rubbish or porn?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> Did anyone watch correia eat her words?? 34 seconds!! :thumbup1:


Watched it earlier.

Said to my Betty "Would you fight her" ? she said "No". Then asked if I would fight her. I said "No, she'd pickle me". :whistling:


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

v


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

> easy to look good, when everyone else is s**t


If it was easy, everyone would be doing it. What Ronda is doing is not easy. Did you listen to Joe Rogan? Ronda is like a mythical creature. She's not a once in a generation athlete, not a once in a lifetime athlete, but simply a once in history athlete. There's never been anyone like Ronda Rousey.

The other girls are good. Sara McMann won a silver medal at the Athens Olympics. Miesha Tate wrestled on the boys' team in high school. Bethe Correia beat two of Ronda's mates.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Watched it earlier.
> 
> Said to my Betty "Would you fight her" ? she said "No". Then asked if I would fight her. I said "No, she'd pickle me". :whistling:


lol...she is a little fire cracker isn't she but as we have said I don't think she been matched that great yet I'd like to see her got he distance with someone...maybe bonzo 

bet u would like to be pickled though right?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

On a lighter note have any of u seen this....there doing a Porn movie based on our sassy Rhonda ..it's called Rhonda AROUSEME ( oh dear) and this woman is the double selected to play Rhonda only difference being she has a few more tatts....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't know her....sucking in movies as in rubbish or porn?


real movies...she's been in a few....was in Fast N Furious 6....Haywire and is in the new Kickboxer film....she's fit though, so she gets a pass (early morning sexist comment to make you mad sky)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toecutter said:


> If it was easy, everyone would be doing it. What Ronda is doing is not easy. Did you listen to Joe Rogan? Ronda is like a mythical creature. She's not a once in a generation athlete, not a once in a lifetime athlete, but simply a once in history athlete. There's never been anyone like Ronda Rousey.
> 
> The other girls are good. Sara McMann won a silver medal at the Athens Olympics. Miesha Tate wrestled on the boys' team in high school. Bethe Correia beat two of Ronda's mates.


Joe Rogan needs to shut the f**k up....never heard a man talk as much s**t....kept going on about how 'historical' sat was....historical in the sense it was the worse UFC Card ive seen.....Shes a fantastic athlete...But shes in a SPORT, were there isn't elite competition....How many ex professional boxers / wrestlers / muay thai fighters etc switched to MMA, but sucked...someone the Williams sisters, or Katie Taylor, are at the very elite of sport, due to repeatedly and consistently beating top tier opposition...Rousey, and no fault of her own, is like Tyson in 80's, devoid of real competition, with exception of Cyborg, who if she beats, and beats well, deserves the praise she gets....No doubt she's a beast, but to say she's a once in a generation athlete, is fu**ing shocking...Jessica Ennis Hill is more of an impressive Athlete than Rousey will ever be


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> real movies...she's been in a few....was in Fast N Furious 6....Haywire and is in the new Kickboxer film....she's fit though, so she gets a pass (early morning sexist comment to make you mad sky)


no ur ok im not in deep feminist mode on the mornings


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Joe Rogan needs to shut the f**k up....never heard a man talk as much s**t....kept going on about how 'historical' sat was....historical in the sense it was the worse UFC Card ive seen.....Shes a fantastic athlete...But shes in a SPORT, were there isn't elite competition....How many ex professional boxers / wrestlers / muay thai fighters etc switched to MMA, but sucked...someone the Williams sisters, or Katie Taylor, are at the very elite of sport, due to repeatedly and consistently beating top tier opposition...Rousey, and no fault of her own, is like Tyson in 80's, devoid of real competition, with exception of Cyborg, who if she beats, and beats well, deserves the praise she gets....No doubt she's a beast, but to say she's a once in a generation athlete, is fu**ing shocking...Jessica Ennis Hill is more of an impressive Athlete than Rousey will ever be


Jeez what did Ronda do to you, so butt hurt lol?

She is an elite athlete. There is nothing shocking about it. She is an olympic gold medalist, now dominating in the UFC. I'd say that is pretty elite lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Jeez what did Ronda do to you, so butt hurt lol?
> 
> She is an elite athlete. There is nothing shocking about it. She is an olympic gold medalist, now dominating in the UFC. I'd say that is pretty elite lol.


she's dominating a s**t divison...not the UFC.....Jon jones dominated the UFC...Same as GSP etc...I sais she was fantastic, not elite...but that was wrong....but she isn't a once in life time athlete...I made that comment in the morning, im not a morning person...I feel ashamed, im sorry...you c**t...im sorry, I didn't mean that



Skye666 said:


> no ur ok im not in deep feminist mode on the mornings


when was the last time you were deep inside a feminist?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Joe Rogan needs to shut the f**k up....never heard a man talk as much s**t....kept going on about how 'historical' sat was....historical in the sense it was the worse UFC Card ive seen.....Shes a fantastic athlete...But shes in a SPORT, were there isn't elite competition....How many ex professional boxers / wrestlers / muay thai fighters etc switched to MMA, but sucked...someone the Williams sisters, or Katie Taylor, are at the very elite of sport, due to repeatedly and consistently beating top tier opposition...Rousey, and no fault of her own, is like Tyson in 80's, devoid of real competition, with exception of Cyborg, who if she beats, and beats well, deserves the praise she gets....No doubt she's a beast, but to say she's a once in a generation athlete, is fu**ing shocking...Jessica Ennis Hill is more of an impressive Athlete than Rousey will ever be


Very very true and this is a point I have made many times when we evaluate how good a sports person is-that being you've got to look how popular the sport is before comparing sports people in different sports to each other. Who is the greatest sports person in the world right now? probably Messi has there was more 'rungs to the ladder' for him to get to the top. At the end of the day, UFC is fantastic to watch, but it's a baby compared to other sports, and the dreg end of athletes are in there. You can be a wrestler and do well in that sport.So when you add women into the mix, a reasonably talented woman will look awesome. Did anybody watch the TUF with the women when Rousey and Tate were coaches? that showed the depth of competition they're up against.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Jeez what did Ronda do to you, so butt hurt lol?
> 
> She is an elite athlete. There is nothing shocking about it. She is an olympic gold medalist, now dominating in the UFC. I'd say that is pretty elite lol.


Nah Bronze medal!






Wrestling is a minority sport. Look how she fares at it. Women's MMA is even more a minority sport than wrestling.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Nah Bronze medal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry, bronze at olympic level. Doesn't take anything away from her whether it is a minority sport, she is still elite.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> On a lighter note have any of u seen this....there doing a Porn movie based on our sassy Rhonda ..it's called Rhonda AROUSEME ( oh dear) and this woman is the double selected to play Rhonda only difference being she has a few more tatts....
> 
> View attachment 113276
> 
> ...


skye you are filth


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Yeah sorry, bronze at olympic level. Doesn't take anything away from her whether it is a minority sport, she is still elite.


Elite at a minority sport. Like me then, i'm the world champion of Ellisrimmerball. Doesn't mean I compare with the likes of Messi, Mayweather, Djokovic etc.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Elite at a minority sport. Like me then, i'm the world champion of Ellisrimmerball. Doesn't mean I compare with the likes of Messi, Mayweather, Djokovic etc.


You sir are an elite cock.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> You sir are an elite cock.


lol don't get mad at me because you can't see there is a hierachy of sports


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> lol don't get mad at me because you can't see there is a hierachy of sports


Don't tell me football is at the top lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Don't tell me football is at the top lol


Well it's by far the most popular sport in the world, so likely it is!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Would Phil Taylor be an elite sportsman...the way he has dominated a very talented sport, consistantly


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Would Phil Taylor be an elite sportsman...the way he has dominated a very talented sport, consistantly


Probably would've been a great golfer or snooker player if he picked up either of these instead


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> she's dominating a s**t divison...not the UFC.....Jon jones dominated the UFC...Same as GSP etc...I sais she was fantastic, not elite...but that was wrong....but she isn't a once in life time athlete...I made that comment in the morning, im not a morning person...I feel ashamed, im sorry...you c**t...im sorry, I didn't mean that
> 
> when was the last time you were deep inside a feminist?


iv never chosen to get deep inside a feminist particularly...the women I have been deep inside of however have been none feminist attractive women with nice bums


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> skye you are filth


Eeeeeeek ....I know can't help it.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Elite at a minority sport. Like me then, i'm the world champion of Ellisrimmerball. Doesn't mean I compare with the likes of Messi, Mayweather, Djokovic etc.


Djokovic???

How many blokes do you know that play fcukin tennis??

That's a minority sport if ever there was one!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Would Phil Taylor be an elite sportsman...the way he has dominated a very talented sport, consistantly


If you are among the best in the world, you are elite.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> If you are among the best in the world, you are elite.


my ex said I was a special type of c**t....so im a elitist c**t.....im happy with that


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

barsnack said:


> my ex said I was a special type of c**t....so im a elitist c**t.....im happy with that


are you a world class c%nt? if not then no.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> are you a world class c%nt? if not then no.


I think he's up there wit a few oters off here


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Djokovic???
> 
> How many blokes do you know that play fcukin tennis??
> 
> That's a minority sport if ever there was one!


75m worldwide play tennis!

http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/41/11/703.full


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> 75m worldwide play tennis!
> 
> http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/41/11/703.full


Yeah, i kinda meant young, athletic people...not fat middle aged American women in country clubs.

300 million people play table tennis, but i dare say few would class that as a major sport either.

Seriously buddy, how many youngish men or ladies with any kind of athletic ability do you know that play tennis seriously?

I don't know any at all.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Yeah, i kinda meant young, athletic people...not fat middle aged American women in country clubs.
> 
> 300 million people play table tennis, but i dare say few would class that as a major sport either.
> 
> ...


Well growing up, most of my friends used to play reguarly. Not sure how many still play but i'm not sure how many still be football either. Table tennis is massively popular in Asia so it would be regarded as a major sport there, so those guys will be top class if they're up there.


----------

